# Looking For Beta CMAG Assistance



## JBS (Jan 16, 2013)

This thread was approved by the site, just FYI, so not looking to start a trading post or anything.

I need feed towers for Beta Company CMags 100 rounders.  Specifically the feed towers. I have several M249 feed towers that fit on any. 223 CMAG with the newer backstrap design.  The 249 feed towers are too long for most AR platforms except for possibly M&P mag wells.  

Would like to either trade for, or buy outright up to 10 AR ( Beta still refers to them specifically as "M-16" type) feed towers- used or new.  If you have 2 we can just do a swap if you want.   The lips at the top of the towers for the SAW that I have are NOT eaten up as is common.

Anybody that is at SHOT and runs into them and can be of help,  or anywhere else for that matter, would be most grateful;  you could pm me and we can make whatever arrangements, including time, etc.


----------



## AWP (Jan 16, 2013)

Just a quick housekeeping note: As stated this is approved and while it may be obvious, this will be between JBS and the seller. The forum and staff are not involved other than hosting this thread.


----------

